# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Excel 2011 AutoComplete ComboBox

## flo_excel

Hi!

I try to get the autocomplete function working for a ComboxBox (data filled by a macro) embedded in an UserForm.
Although i select the fmMatchEntryComplete it does not autocomplete the words.
It works well on Office07 for Windows.

Does the autocomplete function works on Excel 2013?

Is it possible to write the autocomplete function by myself? Less than 200 entries - performance?

regards, flo

----------


## JosephP

which version are you using? your profile says 2003, the question title says 2011 and the question itself says 2013-they are all very different!

----------


## flo_excel

> which version are you using? your profile says 2003, the question title says 2011 and the question itself says 2013-they are all very different!



Hi, sry if my post was a bit confusing. 
Currently i'm using Excel 2011 for MAC. In this version the autocomplete function seems to be not working?
The question was if the newer Version Excel 2013 supports autocomplete function with ComboBoxes in Userforms?

Regards

----------


## JosephP

yes it does but it's a Windows version

----------

